# comunicación del teclado de pc con microcontrolador por hyperterminal



## chabeto (Sep 30, 2010)

hola a todos: 
como ven soy nuevo en el foro , tengo unas dudas con respecto a un proyecto de hobby  que tengo, veran estoy haciendo la comunicacion de mi tarjeta arduino con el teclado de mi pc, ya tengo todo hecho y en realidad el proyecto funciona, pero el problema que tengo es cuando abro la hyperterminal del arduino , al presionar una tecla para enviar datos siempre tengo que dar enter ala tecla  que viene ahi para enviarlos, y mi proposito es mantener la tecla presionada y que los datos se esten enviando sin necesidad de estar presionando el intro, asi que pues si conocen algun programa donde la hyperterminal envie datos sin necesidad de estar presionando la tecla intro, se los agradecere o al menos si existe alguna solución. Saludos!!


----------



## sdel (Oct 4, 2010)

hola chabeto yo hice un programita en assembler que envia datos al puerto serie apenas presionas la tecla, cuando llegue a mi casa lo busco y desp t lo subo aver si te sirve.

saludos


----------



## chabeto (Oct 4, 2010)

ok sdel espero pronto subas algo para chekarlo, de antemano gracias! y saludos!


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 4, 2010)

Proba este a ver si te sirve parece si tiene lo que andas buscando http://realterm.sourceforge.net/index.html#downloads_Download si no lo tiene volve a escribir creo que ando uno por alli en algun ricon de mi disco duro


----------



## sdel (Oct 5, 2010)

chabeto dijo:


> ok sdel espero pronto subas algo para chekarlo, de antemano gracias! y saludos!



huu te pido perdon chabeto anoche llegue a mi casa y me olvide de buscarlo, para mañana te lo subo.
saludo


----------



## chabeto (Oct 5, 2010)

gracias por el link sdel en el transcurso de la semana espero probar el proyecto ya que ahora ando un poco ocupado y pss ya te escribire sobre mis resultados gracias de nuevo, un saludo!!


----------



## sdel (Oct 7, 2010)

hola aca te subi el programita junto con el codigo fuente, para cambiar la configuracion de la comunicacion solo tenes que cambiar el valor de un numero en la rutina de inicializar el com, despues tendrias que volverlo a compilar y linkear, asi como esta esta configurado a 9600 baudios, 8bit de datos sin bit de paridad y 1 bit de stop.

espero te sirva. saludos


----------



## chabeto (Oct 7, 2010)

ok sdel muy amable este fin lo revisare! gracias.


----------



## sdel (Oct 8, 2010)

me olvide de decirte que para terminar de enviar los datos al puerto serie apretas el cero. jej saludos


----------



## olly (Ene 11, 2012)

estoy en las mismas si pudiste solucionar esto porfavor enviame tu programa o ayudame con la parte de codigo apropiada.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2012)

Los datos siempre se envían tecla a tecla desde el hyperterm, otra cosa es cuando decidas interpretarlos, si esperas un enteras o vas usando byte a byte.
De C estoy pez, pero más o menos uno será una función getchar y lo otro un input o getstring, no se la sintaxis.


----------

